# adresse iCloud qui ne veut pas se créer



## Lenain de la street (8 Mars 2021)

bonjour
je m'excuse si le sujet à été abordé mais je voudrai me créer une adresse iCloud mais à chaque fois il me met se message:
un problème et survenu lors de la création de votre nouvel identifiant apple.
impossible de créer votre compte pour le moment.
savez vous pourquoi il me met se message????
est ce cause de l'autorisation parentale ?????
Merci d'avance




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## moderno31 (8 Mars 2021)

Hello

Je viens d'essayer d'après cette méthode, j'ai pas d'erreur.








						3 manières de créer un compte iCloud - wikiHow
					

Sachez comment créer un compte iCloud en créant un identifiant Apple sur un iPhone, un iPad, un Mac ou sur iCloud.com. Quand vous créez un identifiant Apple, un compte iCloud gratuit est créé à votre nom. Il ne vous reste plus qu'à vous...




					fr.wikihow.com
				




A mon avis, essaie sur iPhone ou Mac inversement si tu peux. A mon avis quelque chose bloque sur ton appareil....


----------

